# البرنامج القوى لتصميم شبكات المياه WaterCad V.7



## afattah (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام اليكم البرنامج القوى لتصميم شبكات المياه WaterCad V.7 نسخة كاملة

http://rapidshare.com/files/98099045/WaterCAD.v7.0.Patch.Inc.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/98099304/WaterCAD.v7.0.Patch.Inc.part1.rar


----------



## محمد الاكرم (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## afattah (18 أغسطس 2010)

روابط اخرى للبرنامج 

http://www.mediafire.com/?4ygls63kheu5dz5
http://www.mediafire.com/?948tkta4i40vh18

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وتجاوز عنا يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## Mzghoul (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## اسحاق عمان (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## المهندس الحالم (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم جزولي (22 أغسطس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## xbatma (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخي على المجهود


----------



## رفعت هاشم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم الطيب


----------



## Eng lfc (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المتكامل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## hanisami (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## alsahrif (7 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور الف شكر


----------



## رفعت هاشم (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا يا اخوانى ولكن بعد تحميل البرنامجين sewar & water cad يرفض العمل مع برنامج windows 7 ويخبرنى ان النسخة تحتاج الى واحد اقدم فهل نجد تحديثا للبرنامجين مع الويندوز الحديث 7 
جزاكم الله عنى خيرا للجميع وكل من اهتم بطلبى شكرا خاصا 
اخوكم 
المهندس العجوز


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز 2 (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عمر العراق (8 يناير 2011)

:80:مشكورين اخوتي العرب


----------



## amirtag38 (19 مارس 2011)

انا بشكرك من كل قلبي


----------



## عادل 1980 (20 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sokmani (27 مارس 2011)

thank u,


----------



## fantom009 (27 مارس 2011)

thx


----------



## en.ahe (7 أبريل 2011)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن شعبان (13 أبريل 2011)

الكراك لا يعمل معي


----------



## مم الجمل (29 أبريل 2011)

program doesn't work with windows 7


----------



## aayed (9 مايو 2011)

انا اتقدم بشكر كل من يسهل علينا الحصول علي البرامج والشكر لكل اعضاء المنتدي الرائع وعندي طلب بسيط ياشباب لوسمحتوا 
ياليت فية حد يقدر يرفع حزمتي توافق ويندوز xp مع ويندوز7 علي الميديا فاير اكون ممنونكم 
كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير ومشكورين ع جهودكم


----------



## osman1 (12 مايو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## tamereng78 (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 يونيو 2011)

جاري التحميل
الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## sarkawtt (16 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## الرمضاني (20 يوليو 2011)

غايتين حاصله في عطء العلم. 
التقرب لله في تزكية العلم
متعة العطاء عند الانسان
بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasser mousa (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو طلال على (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## asmee2011 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت برنامج لاعمال تصميم حمام السباحة من ناحية الميكانيكا والكهرباء يعنى يحسب لى عدد المخارج مساحة خزان الموازنة يعنى كله


----------



## mkh976 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## wagih khalid (28 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you alot


----------



## amrgin (18 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## amrgin (18 ديسمبر 2014)

جيدجدا اشكرك


----------

